

Curation is the New Search - boh
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2011/01/curation_is_the.html

======
johnny22
I remember hearing about this in the flash movie "epic 2014".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPIC_2014>

I doubt it was the first, but i thought the idea was quite interesting when i
saw it.

The idea would be that google would pay people to edit content via a share in
the google ad revenue.

